# Raymond Darroch



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ask Raymond Darroch*

TQ and the WIN. Yes it's good enough. Very proud of you.
You always told me ''there is nothing u can't do in a racecar''
Yes you certainly got my attention...


----------



## UrboTurbo (Aug 27, 2002)

Great Job Ray! Putting Beaver on the Map!!!!!!!


----------



## roaddog (Jan 23, 2003)

Grats bro!!

Oh by the way I have an extra alarm clock if you need one, just let me know


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Finally Ray peels off a GIANT WIN!!!! It's been a long while comin' but I knew it was just a matter of time. Congratulations Ray Ray.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Good job Biatch!!!


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Ray- You are my hero!!!!!!!!!!! :hat: 

Good Job!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Pictures and story about Ray on www.steelcityhobbies.com so check it out. 

Fun time by all. Snowbirds were challenging and had a few problems... but all was a positive experience and look forward to next year!

Mike! :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !*

Ray, just a quick note to give you MY personal congratulations on TQ'ing AND WINNING the Touring Stock Snowbird Nationals this last week. :thumbsup: Obviously, I would have a biased opinion about how well you do, but NOW, all can see what I have been telling them IS TRUE!!!!! You ARE a "wheeler" :roll: !! You are going to be a "Superstar"!!!! Congratulations to the Losi's and their great company, Todd Hodge, Matt Francis(TQ & 19T Winner), JR Radios, Novak, Chad Phillips, AND TRINITY!!! There will be ALOT more to follow! :wave: John Peoples @ The Raceway, Beaver, PA


----------



## PanMan (Mar 29, 2003)

Ray - Really glad to hear the news about your big win! Congratulations! Now I feel pretty good when I can tell people that I was lapped multiple times by Ray Darroch!

Kevin Minster


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Kevin, you and many others helped to MAKE him RAY DARROCH, so say it with lots of pride! :lol: John @ RJ


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Congrats to Ray. It was an exciting race to be in and watch. 

Hey John. Don't forget to send me a copy of the race. It would be cool to get it on the Steel City Hobby site also.

Paul


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

WELL,WELL,WELL!!!!!!!!!!! Let me think. Hmmmmmmmmm I don't think big brother had a big win like this.  Great job Ray-Ray. p.s. Ever heard of a WAKE UP call ??????????


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi Mike. :wave:


----------



## buddylee503 (Sep 22, 2003)

way to go ray. i know you have heard plenty of congrats and stuff like that but, one more can't hurt. great job buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Congrats Ray!!


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Where are my cupcakes? Cupcake...


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*CupCakes?????*

What's wrong Snookie, didn't Ray's mommy make you cupcakes?? She sent some down to us at the store!!! I guess you had to be there(FL) John @ RJ :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike OBrien (Mar 20, 2003)

yes good job ray and as far as RICOTHOMAS he wanted to go to the snowbirds allso but he could not round up enuff old parts to make it :jest:


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

haha, that was wrong Obrien...........well, I guess it was pretty damn funny too.

trying to say his rc racing is like a bad episode of Junkyard Wars???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Glitcher! :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Glitcher! :wave:


Hi Mike. :wave: 
Thanks good to here from you,but in this case I was saying hello to Ricothomas(Mike).

When are you coming to Beaver Mike(@steelcity)?


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Ohhh man, who is this Ray guy??? He's just *RIPPIN*! Only a _wheel_, could figure out how to make 4 other wheels spin that fast.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Maybe Mike,
Heck I might have been able to buy some new stuff. I would have only had to pay for ONE seat on the airplane. :thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Glitcher, 
unfortunately my schedule has been pretty nasty as far as racing goes. I certainly miss the days of having every Sunday off. Carpet season isn't over yet and you guys will definately see me before it is over. I don't know if I can hang with big bad Ray-Ray.


----------



## Mike OBrien (Mar 20, 2003)

your mean your wife would have had to pay for one ticket :jest:


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey Ray, now that you've proven yourself with Team Losi, any chance you could score me some precision wound, matched, dynamically balanced.... Cherry Bomb Yo-Yo Strings?

Runnin' Low on 'em,

t


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

At least I got a wife :devil:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Mike & Mike*

Hey, this is the "Ray" thread, not the bash each other thread. Thank you for all your POSITIVE comments to Ray, and please start another thread for this kinda stuff. :thumbsup: John @ RJ


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, this is the "Ray" thread, not the bash each other thread. Thank you for all your POSITIVE comments to Ray, and please start another thread for this kinda stuff. :thumbsup: John @ RJ



What if I came in here to bash Ray??? :devil:


----------



## roaddog (Jan 23, 2003)

Im gonna bash ray.....all I did for him and what do I get in return.....thanks ray


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you Ray for my autographed copy of Car Action.
Reading about the home town kid makes me proud.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Bash Ray????*

Hey save your Ray "bashing" for the track, but just make sure that noone takes a video of it.................. :devil: 
Ray will be attending the 4th Triple Crown race this weekend at S & N Trackside Hobbies in Milwaukee, if anyone wants to come out and say "Hi!" See you there! John @ The Raceway :wave:


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hey save your Ray "bashing" for the track, but just make sure that noone takes a video of it.................. :devil:
> Ray will be attending the 4th Triple Crown race this weekend at S & N Trackside Hobbies in Milwaukee, if anyone wants to come out and say "Hi!" See you there! John @ The Raceway :wave:



Good Luck Guys!!! Wish I could make it.


----------



## fleetwood (Oct 11, 2002)

Man. Hitting the USTC race too. Awesome. Good luck Ray. I am sure you will do well. Bring home the GOLD.


RB Love


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Are their any links to the race or track for results?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I am going to try to keep updates on the SCH website as I get them. John is taking the pictures this time as I am still in FL. The site should be current through Saturday. Sunday I am in the Everglades then off to a Off Road Race in Naples. I hope to update Sunday night if I can!
Good luck!
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Update:
Ray TQ in Stock. Details on www.steelcityhobbies.com. No pics yet.
Good luck to Ray and Danny! Nice work John!
Mike :dude:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

*Ray Darroch wins again*

This just in!
Raymond Darroch wins touring stock and 1/12th stock at triple crown race!
WOOHOO!!!!!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=34577


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Ray you just won Stock Sedan and Stock 1/2 Scale, plus the Snowbirds
What are you going to do NEXT?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*What will he do next????*

I can tell you that he will NOT go to Disney World- we were already there(Snowbirds) when we took a wrong turn and drove for miles until we could turn around at the main entrance  .................
Congratulations go out to Ray for winning Stock Touring **AND** 1/12th STOCK at the US Triple Crown race event at www.trackside.com this weekend. Your driving is exceptional, and you deserve every win that you can get. Keep up the great driving, and start thinking about the "Nats" in 4 weeks...................... John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Great job again Ray. It'll be fun watching you hustle that grocery getter to a National Championship in a few weeks.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Grocery Getter??????*

I didn't know an Alfa had a trunk!!?? Plus, the way he "wheels it", all the eggs would break, the milk would sour, and Snap & Crackle would POP from being tossed around in the trunk!!! Hey Ian, when are you coming over to race with Ray at his HOME TRACK?? We now have PIPES, and still "the best deal in R/C - PIZZA!!!!!" John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

PIPES??? Is that the smoking variety???? :dude:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

John, 
Try to get us a couple of transponders, our source did not come through. Also, try and order one set of CRC rear greys for me. I will try and call you in the next day or so.


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Rico,
Did you get your tires from Sam?
If not you can have them.Or you can buy me a Coke.
Let me know if you need that reciever.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Tom,
I stopped by on Wednesday and John didn't know anything about them. Sam was there but I didn't ask him. My bad. I will certainly will buy you a coke or a coffee, your choice. Thanks again and good luck this weekend.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

No smokin pipes, Just drivers smokin around them... :dude:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Smokin' Drivers?*

Yeah, Ray does smoke, doesn't he- just so he keeps it outside in the smoking room, (or in Dude's Lincoln) :lol: . Good job at the Gate on Sunday Ray, you are going to be ready for the NATS for sure [email protected] :wave:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Don't let "RAY" die!!!!!!!*

Hey, Ray is now a second-page thread, with a first-class racer. We need to keep him alive and well on the first page through the Nats! Pleeze. John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Dont worry, if "Ray" dies, 

We can rebuild him. Losi has the technology.
We have the capability to make the world's fastest racer.
Ray Darroch will be that man. Better than he was before.
Stronger . . . faster . . . "Ray'er".


----------



## Chrisgt2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*The Gate*

Little T......if you are going and need a ride, be here before 6. We can fit ya.

Voganator


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Chrisgt2 said:


> Little T......if you are going and need a ride, be here before 6. We can fit ya.
> 
> Voganator


Voganize to any shape or size.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Scared to ask what was Voganized...


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Snookie said:


> Scared to ask what was Voganized...


I'm not sure,don't try this at home.
The procedure to be performed by a professional Voganazationist.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Still to scared to ask...


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Where was Ray at Sunday. I went racing just to see "The Legend", but he was no wear to be seen.


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Small T? Are you going to keep your car together for three rounds next Sunday?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I was there last Sun,where were you Torino?
Ray "Darrouch" did pretty good that day.


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

*6 Million Dollar Link Car*

It will stay together....
(no guarantee I wont bend another right hub  )

In the unlikely event that it doesnt stay in tact, 

I can rebuild it. Frank has the technology.
We have the capability to make the world's fastest link car.
My carpet knife will be that car. Better than it was before.
Stronger . . . faster . . . "knifier".

I think I'm also going to race _modified _  too. :hat: 

Oddly enough, my dad was dissapointed that I didn't try racing modified last week. Go figure that one


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Glitcher- I wanted to see the legend in person, not read about him on the internet :tongue: 

Are you going to Cleveland this weekend?

Little T- Are you going to have two cars, one for mod and one for stock?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Torinogt1971 said:


> Glitcher- I wanted to see the legend in person, not read about him on the internet :tongue:
> 
> Are you going to Cleveland this weekend?
> 
> Little T- Are you going to have two cars, one for mod and one for stock?



As of now I am not planing on going.However,I am not able to race this Sat.,so I might change my mind.

I am riding out to watch some of the Nats thou.Any word from Rico?


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Yes torino, I have 2 cars, my L3 is in really good condition, and ive been practicing with it in mod for a while now.

I just made a modification to the front body mounts on my CRC Carpet Knife to make sure the body mount screws dont rip out and drag the carpet mid race, tell me what you think:

http://earth.prohosting.com/tc3er/CRCBrace.htm


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Tom, 
I am still here, and I can usually look in on these threads every couple of days. I have worked both Saturday and Sunday for the past 4 or 5 weeks so I have not raced since we saw each other at the gate. I am thinking of going to the Gate on Thursday for practice just so I can get some wheel time on the "big track". John has some parts ordered for me so it depends on that also. Looking forward to the Nats though.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

''TOXIC''


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Ray, I have to say, that with EVERYTHING that was dealt your way, you still showed your true abilities as a "WHEEL" and overcame all that you could. I hope that the ROAR members who were upset by "qual points" and behavior of racers, will use their VOTING POWER when the next issues are brought up to be voted on.............. There were enough VOTING ROAR members there to cause a landslide...............
I have the utmost respect in your driving and the way that you carried YOURSELF this whole weekend and weeks leading up to this race. Keep up the GREAT work, John @ RJ :thumbsup:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

check this out,he didn't win but drove like a true champion.
http://www.avidrc.com/downloads/video/AvidRC_com_CarpetNats_TouringStkA1.zip

I think it is the 1st "A" main.(great announcing also!)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

If you want to see more pics from the NORCAR race last weekend, check out www.steelcityhobbies.com... as usual, pictures and captions... (no webcam, sorry) fun by all!
Mike


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Wat Up...


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Ask Ray Darroch??*

This is a good time to change the direction of the thread to "ask Ray" or "contact Ray" So, if you have a question or comment, please "write to Ray" Thanks, and GOOD RACIN' !!!!!!!!!! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Yo, thought tou would like to see this. www.duratrax.com/new/billyeaston.html


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!! Billy and Duratrax.... Thanks for the info Snookie.
Now, I would like to thank everyone for all of their support this season and in the past. I will be happy to answer any questions one may have. 

Thanks Again,

Raymond Darroch


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

Yes, Ray, what TRC tires do I need for modified 12th scale. I was thinking pink rear, red front, is that too aggressive? 

Oh, i almost forgot, i bought a traxxas rustler, and i have a mechanical speed control, and a 6 turn single D5 motor, what should i gear it at?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

When is your next big race?
Gonna try some pavement?

Oh,and if the Losi thing doesn't work out,I think Nikko may be looking for someone. :dude: 


Shafts are for propellers.


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

littleT said:


> Yes, Ray, what TRC tires do I need for modified 12th scale. I was thinking pink rear, red front, is that too aggressive?
> 
> Oh, i almost forgot, i bought a traxxas rustler, and i have a mechanical speed control, and a 6 turn single D5 motor, what should i gear it at?



mini-T, I think that for your driving style a red front will be perfect. As for the Rustler you will have more than a gearing issue, update your esc to a GT7.


Glitcher- I will stay loyal to team losi forever.

P.S. You both have jokes........


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Ray-Will there be any off-road in your future? Mike Thomas wants to see if he can hang with you any better on the dirt than on the carpet.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I second that.... would dirt be "out of your element" Ray? haha I am still waiting for my 1st on-road driving lesson.  
[email protected]


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Dirt racing at Quaker City? :drunk:


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

Hopefully between Drag Racing I will be able to play in the dirt with you guys.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Look at Ben stirring the pot!!! I have nothing but respect for what Ray has accomplished in on-road and I hope that I have helped him in some way, maybe not with setups or tuning hints but with support, friendship, and advice. There is more than raw talent that makes a TRUE champion and Ray has made leaps and bounds the past two years in maturity. I am proud to be known as a friend to Ray. As for off-road, maybe Ben should be more concerned about hangin' wit me than Ray


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

Rico- Thanks, But now I need to hang with you and see how to run off-road.


----------



## IN2RACIN (Oct 9, 2002)

"RAYCER D" Wow!

Man, you have really come ALONG WAY racing RC. Great job!

I think you can still do the Off Road thing, remember the good Ole' Wagon Hill days? LOL .... Oh, the Memories LOL

You might even get your Bro. Brent to do Off Road again too? LOL Prob. not, but............. =-O

Big Mike said you were going to stop over? come on over. Does Brent still have his 69 Camaro?

L8ER,

Scott G.


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

Scott,
How have you been? Its nice to hear from you. I am going to try racing off-road but, Drag Racing is on Saturdays every week. I dont think Brent will ever race R/C again, he is into racing his real cars.... He doesnt have his 69 he has a 94. Well, I will stop over sometime after I finish college in May.


Talk to you soon,

Raymond Darroch


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Dude,I'm going this Sat.I've got 2 trucks ready.(Used the buggy for parts).
LMK!

Sorry about the Nikko thing.  

Does Losi's new black belt respond to the WD40 treatment?Or does it behave like the yellow belt?

I noticed that you changed the steering link from the servo on you car,what difference did that make?

What are the specs on your servo?


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Hey, when you guys go off-roading let me know.

Paul


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Chicky,
The first day I have to go off-roading is May 1st. Since Greentown doesn't start til the 8th, we will probably go to Mcullough's near Pittsburgh. The track is wide open and the competition is awesome. The track is hard to find ,but if you want to hook up,you are welcome to follow us to the track. Let me know. I think they start at 1:00 or something.


----------



## RAYCER D (Nov 4, 2003)

Glitcher- The new black belt and pulley is good enough that I never tried it but, I dont think WD40 will hurt. 

The servo link seemed to help smooth out the feeling of the car when switching directions. 

As for the servo I will have to get back to you on that, all I know is that it is the best one I have had in a sedan. 

Thank you for the offer on the trucks but, I can't go on Saturdays.


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Chicky,
> The first day I have to go off-roading is May 1st. Since Greentown doesn't start til the 8th, we will probably go to Mcullough's near Pittsburgh. The track is wide open and the competition is awesome. The track is hard to find ,but if you want to hook up,you are welcome to follow us to the track. Let me know. I think they start at 1:00 or something.


I am not sure if I will be ready that early plus I do not want to drive that far for you to kick my a&$ when you can do it at greentown. I will keep in touch with you to see what happens.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Yea,
I used to kick your a&$ in 1/12 scale also but you fixed that real quick. I think you are going to be stiff competition this year. Also if the weather is bad on Sat. the 1st. we may go to Scuba Duba in Ravenna outside Niles on Sun. the 2nd. They race on Sun. and we think we are going to go there when I work Sat. and have Sunday off. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## joneser (Oct 28, 2002)

*Offroad in Medina*

There is a new group of guys that are going to be running offroad racing in Medina this year. The guys that purchased RC hobby are all off road racers and have obtained the track for Saturday late afternoon to evening. Racing starts at 5 I beleive and needs to be done by Midnight. They have rebuilt the track and have installed lights. They will be running everything from monster trucks to mod buggies. Good group of guys! There is still racing on Sunday with Mr. Bill as well but the two groups are not connected in any way. Racing starts this weekend with signups at 4:00. I am not affilitated with them at all but I thought you may be interested. They will be racing every Saturday.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Medina is certainly an alternative for the off-road fix this summer.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

I thought I would give everyone a "heads up" and let you know that Ray will be GRADUATING COLLEGE on May 7th, which is also his 22nd birthday. Happy Birthday Ray, and good luck in the "real world" !!!! John @ RJ :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

...And Happy BirthDay!


----------



## trainfixer (May 24, 2004)

*way to go!!!*

well congrats Ray .....Just caught up with your dad the other day abd we were talking about racing at rolling wheels on their crap carpet years ago lol


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I thought I would give everyone a "heads up" and let you know that Ray will be GRADUATING COLLEGE on May 7th, which is also his 22nd birthday. Happy Birthday Ray, and good luck in the "real world" !!!! John @ RJ :wave:


John, I don't think Ray will ever truly be in the REAL WORLD.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ray, don't worry about it, Ian has never been in the real world....


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, well, we hobby guys RARELY are "in the real world"- we play with 1/10 scale cars, pretending them to be our "real racecars"; we spend paycheck to paycheck just to have the "cool stuff"; we ALMOST NEVER win ANYTHING at a local race, let alone money; and we drive unusual distances just to run these cars, and brag about our new version 23 charger............ LOL Isn't it great???? John @ RJ or SCH?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Wreckin Cars at the X-FEST*

Hey Ray!
Thanks a million for all your help at the X-FEST. You put on a great show sailing touring sedans off of six foot jumps! Your "drifting" skills are pretty good too! Also, it was fun racing against you with Mini-T's! Have a great weekend everyone.
[email protected]


----------



## Snookette (Apr 15, 2005)

*Raycer D*

whos rays REAL #1 fan?? :tongue: BABY!


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

Ray signed my shirt at The Gate, IM SO HAPPY
-Buddy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Ray is my hero
:dude:


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

losidude44857 said:


> Ray signed my shirt at The Gate, IM SO HAPPY
> -Buddy


That's nothing. Ray signed my buttox.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I hope he used a Sharpie and not something else.


----------



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

Dude, Ray, you got your own forum called, "Ray Darroch"?

I want a Jon Williams forum RIGHT NOW!

Oh wait, I've already got one. HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snookette (Apr 15, 2005)

*ray*

ray is the best and u ppl dont kno me ;-)


----------

